# extending router range...help!



## rhk217 (May 15, 2010)

i have the basic modem/router provided by BSNL
Its a Nokia Siemens Networks Resedential Router 1600

i have a laptop and a ipod touch and was wondering if there is any way to extend the range of my modem without wasting any money.Based on my experience the router is not very good and i cant get proper reception in my ipod touch everywhere in my house

btw the router n computer are on the 1rst floor of my house if that helps


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 15, 2010)

rhk217 said:


> i have the basic modem/router provided by BSNL
> Its a Nokia Siemens Networks Resedential Router 1600
> 
> i have a laptop and a ipod touch and was wondering if there is any way to extend the range of my modem without wasting any money.Based on my experience the router is not very good and i cant get proper reception in my ipod touch everywhere in my house
> ...




if you are interested to DIY,
this is very useful
*digiblast.blogspot.com/2008/03/how-to-build-tin-can-waveguide-wifi.html

very easy
and cost under 350INR


----------



## neerajvohra (May 15, 2010)

You can use alternative firmware to increase the transmission power of your router and ensure a long range.  

Ps : If you download an inappropriate firmware version or make a mistake during the installation, the router may quickly and irreparably be damaged.

Go to the website: www.dd-wrt.com and click on the router database and look for your model and download the firmware file with extension ".bin". Before installation the new firmware detach all lan cables from the router except for the lan cable of the pc that has the firmware file that you have just downloaded. 

Do a hard reset, now flash the firmware by typing 192.168.1.1 or certain routers have different default ip address, go to the firmware section and upgrade the firmware.  

Lastly before you start the dd-wrt configuration, you will need to hard reset the router again.  

Once restarted, you will see the firmware page..increase the specified value in the "TX power" field under the wireless/advance settings from around 71mW to a higher value in small steps. Upto 100mW is allowed by default, even though u can boost it to more than 200mW with further tweaking, but be careful; increasing this value will force your router's components to run at higher powers thus producing more heat.  

As you have upgraded the router firmware, you have opended up a treasure chest of settings with new features etc.

Hope this helps. I read this guide @ chip this month issue..


----------



## Aspire (May 15, 2010)

You could also try changing the Wi-Fi Channel, in order to remove interference


----------



## rhk217 (May 15, 2010)

@neeraj : ya i read chip too ....but i wasnt sure if it could be done on this stupid bsnl modem....as the router may get damaged in de process....so i was just cheking if somebody had done it or found a risk free way to do it in this modem   

@aspire: im a wifi noob...dint understand anything u said  ..plz explain


----------



## neerajvohra (May 15, 2010)

@rhk217 lol two chip readers are here @digit forum...lol neway you can certainly give it a try..but before trying do check if your "stupid bsnl router" is in the list 

PS : if you have the recovery disc of your router..then recovering to old firmware wont be a problem


----------



## rhk217 (May 16, 2010)

i dont hve a recovery risk and i dont even kno the model nam of this modem....it says nokia siemens residential router 1600 ...certainly nothin lik dat in the router database of www.dd-wrt.com ...guess im stuk wid dis


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 16, 2010)

rhk217 said:


> i dont hve a recovery risk and i dont even kno the model nam of this modem....it says nokia siemens residential router 1600 ...certainly nothin lik dat in the router database of www.dd-wrt.com ...guess im stuk wid dis



dood juz make the extending antenna


----------



## rhk217 (May 16, 2010)

ya ...thats the only option i guess  ...ill get to it as soon as i get time nd the things...btw hve u tried it??


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 16, 2010)

actually had it made by a frnd f mine who does electric stuff to connect 2 neighboring houses


----------



## rhk217 (May 19, 2010)

how is it??


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 19, 2010)

works fine ,....though a bit of off n on condition in rain


----------



## arshadmajeed (May 19, 2010)

*www.tested.com/news/how-to-use-an-old-router-to-expand-your-wi-fi-network/298/

juz stumbled on this thot f tellin u,didnt read full


----------

